# X11vnc use and launch



## lucas1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good day.

When x11vnc running through startx and .xinitrc - all good.

Now launched already login screen Display Manager.  
Then I connect via ssh.
And now I want to start x11vnc and attach it to an already running X server.

x11vnc -find -bg -shared -many -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass

x11vnc starts up.

But when trying to connect :

wait_for_client: running: env X11VNC_SKIP_DISPLAY=''  /bin/sh /tmp/x11vnc-find_display.gBU744
 wait_for_client: find display cmd failed.
 wait_for_client: bad reply '

What do you advise?


----------



## lucas1 (Apr 1, 2021)

from https://qastack.ru/ubuntu/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen

/usr/bin/x11vnc -xkb -forever -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -display :0 -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -rfbport 5900 -bg -o /var/log/x11vnc.log


----------

